# Best LED Monitors upto Rs.6800



## abhijitnandedkar (Feb 7, 2012)

which is the best LED Monitors upto Rs .6800/-

1) LG -20 " -Rs.6700
2) BENQ
3) SAMNSUNG
4) ASUS 
5) DELL 

pls suggest me any good LED monitor.Which things should I keep in mind while purchaing the LED MONITOR so that it will make any stress to eyes as well as give me good picture quality and long life of the monitor.

thanks & regards


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 7, 2012)

go for benq g2222HDL for 7K

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/152039-discuss-17-led-monitors.html


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 7, 2012)

I wont trust LG at all. A Samsung 20inch LED model is available for 7k, i dont remember the model exactly. Just log on to their site, you will find it. 
Else spend 1k more and get the DELL ST2220L or ST2220M for 7.8k. Both are full HD and LED. 
You can get DELL IN2030M HD LED for 6k too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 10, 2012)

How about the "*Philips 202EL2SB 20 Inch Wide LED Monitor*" ?
Costs Rs.5,950/-(bitfang website)

Can PHILIPS be trusted in Monitors,for their reliability?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> go for benq g2222HDL for 7K
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/152039-discuss-17-led-monitors.html



This. 

Though price is 7.6k i guess.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 10, 2012)

BenQ G2222HDL 6.95k


----------

